# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Sen anayasayı değiştir, "gatagulli" kısmını ben hallederim…

## bozok

*Sen anayasayı değiştir, "gatagulli" kısmını ben hallederim….* 



Efendim, *"ileri demokrasiye"* geçişimizin ilk adımı olarak anayasanın yüksek mahkeme üyelerinin seçilme yöntemini değiştiren maddeleri referandumla kabul edildi. 


Geldik, ileri demokrasimizin nişanesi olan bu değişiklikleri hayata geçirme kısmına. Seçim barajının düşülmesini de kapsayan yeni anayasaya değişikliklerinin seçimlere en az 8 ay olmasına rağmen *"asla yetişemeyeceğini"* savunan Yüce Meclis'imiz, ilk Anayasa Mahkemesi üyesini ışık hızıyla belirledi.


Yeni Anayasa Mahkemesi üyesi Hicabi Dursun, bürokrasi yaşamında pek de parlak bir kariyere sahip olmasa da iktidar partisi tarafından ziyadesiyle korunup kollanıyor. Seçimden sonra ortaya çıktı ki Dursun'un önce Sayıştay üyeliğine paraşütle indirilip, oradan tahteravalli ile Meclis'e zıplatılmış. Bir yıldır şu gelişmeler yaşanmış ve kimselerin haberi olmamış:


ünce Sayıştay Genel Kurulu’na aday üye seçilmesi engelleniyor. Adayların doğrudan Meclis’e başvurmaları sağlanıyor. Seçilme olasılığı neredeyse sıfır olan Hicabi Bey, Meclis'te AKP oylarıyla Sayıştay üyeliğine getiriliyor, oradan da yine AKP oylarıyla TBMM tarafından Anayasa Mahkemesi üyeliğine getiriliyor...


AKP'liler bu arkadaşı o kadar sevip kolluyorlar ki Danıştay üyeliğine seçilmesi de iktidar partisinin kolları ve kanatları altında mümkün olabilmiş Lakin. İktidarın bu derece teveccühüne mazhar olmak, Anayasa Mahkemesi üyeliği için aday gösterilecekler arasına girmeyi maalesef garanti etmiyor. Dursun, Anayasa Mahkemesi için önerilen üyeler arasında en az oyu alan isimdi. 


Olsun, ona da çare bulundu...


Olanları, Cumhuriyet muhabiri İlhan Taşçı'nın kaleminden okuyalım: 


"Sayıştay’ın boş üyelikleri için 31 Mart 2009’da Resmi Gazete’de ilan yayımlandı.


Adayların nitelik tespitinin yapılmasından sonra, seçimlere geçildi. 6 üyelik için 6 Mayıs 2009’da seçime başlandı. 14 tur yapılan oylama sonucunda kiminde yeterli sayıya ulaşılamadı, kiminde ise genel kurul toplanması için yeterli üye katılımına ulaşılamadı. Sayıştay Yasası’ndaki, *“…Aday seçimi başvuru süresinin bitiminden itibaren 30 iş günü içinde sonuçlandırılır... 30 iş günlük sürede seçim tamamlanamadığı takdirde Sayıştay Başkanlığı, aday adaylıkları kabul edilmiş olanların tümünü kontenjan gruplarını da belirtmek suretiyle TBMM’ye sunar…”* hükmü önem kazandı. üünkü 6 Mayıs’ta başlayan seçimin bitiş tarihi 15 Haziran 2009’du. Belirlenen süre içinde hiçbir aday adayı yeterli oyu alamadı ve 30 günlük süre bitti.


Bunun üzerine, seçim 25 Haziran 2009’da TBMM’ce gerçekleştirildi. Güleç ile Dursun da Sayıştay üyeliğine seçildi. 31 Mart 2009’da Resmi Gazete’de ilanla başlayan seçim sürecinin 15 Haziran 2009’a kadar sonuçlandırılamaması dikkat çekti. üünkü Sayıştay tarihinde ilk kez genel kurul aday üye seçimini yapamadı. Dursun yaklaşık 15 ay üyelik yapmasına karşın, adaylardan Caviz üzkahraman 1984’ten beri Sayıştay’da görev yapıyor."


Haberde, 31 Mart 2009’da Resmi Gazete’de ilanla başlayan seçim sürecinin 15 Haziran 2009’a kadar sonuçlandırılamamasının dikkat çekti olduğuna vurgu yapılıyor...


MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural' a göre *“AKP korsan oylamayla Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne üye atadı…”*


Konuyla ilgili basın toplantısı düzenleyen Vural, milletvekillerinin 3 isim için oy kullandığını kaydederek, *“Bunların ne özgeçmişleri var, ne fotoğrafları. AKP milletvekilleri neye baktı, bunların bıyıklarına mı? Bu seçimin demokratik meşruiyetle ilgisi yoktur. AKP içindeki politbüro tarafından gönderilen bir isim milletvekilleri tarafından onaylanmıştır”* dedi.


Meclis Başkanvekili Nevzat Pakdil’in ilk iki oylamada salt çoğunluk sağlanamamasına rağmen üçüncü oylamayı yaptırdığına dşikkat çeken Vural, *“üçüncü oylama hukuk dışı bir oylamadır. Başkanlık Divanı, zoraki, dayatmayla, anayasada yer almadığı halde üçüncü, korsan bir oylama yaptı. Böyle bir garabet olabilir mi”* diye isyan etti.


Sayıştay kulislerinden gelen bilgiler de hayli kafa karıştırıcı. İddialara göre geçen yıl aday belirleme seçimleri özellikle sekteye uğratıldı. Rıdvan Güleç ile Hicabi Dursun’un geçen yılki Sayıştay yapısına göre genel kuruldan aday olarak çıkması imkansızdı. Bu nedenle de kurul toplantılarında aday belirleme yerine 30 günlük süre tamamlanarak seçimin Meclis tarafından yapılması sağlandı.


*Hayırlı işler, hayırlı demokrasiler...*



*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 9 Ekim 2010

----------

